# Worst Place to have a pimple at?



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

Well,I was looking at a lady in the locker room the other day,her butt was uh...a pizza.Not to be mean and disguisting but what area's the worst place for you?


----------



## Mariah (Sep 27, 2014)

Why were you looking at her butt?
I've only had a pimple once, on my nose. Any pimple is a bad pimple.


----------



## epona (Sep 27, 2014)

right at the little pocket between the base of your nose and your cheek, it hurts like hell


----------



## Bowie (Sep 27, 2014)

You really don't want to know.


----------



## (ciel) (Sep 27, 2014)

epona said:


> right at the little pocket between the base of your nose and your cheek, it hurts like hell



I second this so much o_o worse place ever.

But I mostly get them on my chin which is just annoying. Like why can't I get them on my forehead where my hair covers them.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 27, 2014)

tip of your nose because red color, between the eyebrows

most painful would be on the side of your face.. like near your ear?? i've had a cystic pimple on my ear.. like not in it.. but that piece of cartilage that some people get pierced.


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Why were you looking at her butt?
> I've only had a pimple once, on my nose. Any pimple is a bad pimple.



It was facing me and I glanced at it.I hope I never experience it again


----------



## Imitation (Sep 27, 2014)

..?


----------



## starlark (Sep 27, 2014)

Forehead and chin. I ALWAYS get those pancake ones, ones that are big and bumpy enough to be noticed but too flat and wide to be able to anoint anything to them. :'(


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 27, 2014)

On your back sucks too.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

I rarely get pimples, but when I do, they're right in the center of my face.  One time I had a big one between my eyes and it was horrible ;n;
I also hate getting them in the middle of my forehead. ;n;


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't really get pimples... But I'd hate to have one on my face.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 27, 2014)

I get nose pimples/zits so easily so nose. Most of my most painful ones appeared on my nose. But just because I would hate to have nose pimples doesn't mean I'm fine with any pimples.


----------



## Cariad (Sep 27, 2014)

ear

like u know at the top but next to the head.
in there


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 27, 2014)

I feel for the lady you encountered and I'm really glad I don't have to change in public because if it disgusted you so much, than I can only imagine how much it would bother other people. I know the pain, man. I deal more with the scarring back there now than actual acne, though. Both suck and both make people think you're gross apparently, lol. 

I have some killers on my back, face, and thigh right now so I'll go with those places for right now.


----------



## RayOfHope (Sep 27, 2014)

The only pimples I ever have appear in the most noticeable spots.

Right in the middle of my forehead. Tip of my nose. A little below my bottom lip.


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 27, 2014)

I HATE it when U get them right where your life and skin connect, as well as the inside of your ear. It hurts soooo bad! They hurt at the base of the nose and cheek too, like where they connect.


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't really break out on my face unless my hormones are doing something wacky, but I recall one pimple that showed up on the inner part of my ear that hurt more than I thought was possible.  It was so swollen and painful that I went to extreme lengths to pop it, including repeatedly stabbing it with a needle and holding a blazing hot washcloth on it.  It finally popped, but yeah... not an experience I care to repeat.


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Oblivia said:


> I don't really break out on my face unless my hormones are doing something wacky, but I recall one pimple that showed up on the inner part of my ear that hurt more than I thought was possible.  It was so swollen and painful that I went to extreme lengths to pop it, including repeatedly stabbing it with a needle and holding a blazing hot washcloth on it.  It finally popped, but yeah... not an experience I care to repeat.


this is what I was talking about. I had my first one toward the end of 8th grade and I've gotten about 4 more throughout the summer. It suckssss


----------



## Beardo (Sep 27, 2014)

In between the boobs. I had one recently, and now having any clevage showing is really awkward cause there's a scar.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 27, 2014)

Beardo said:


> In between the boobs. I had one recently, and now having any clevage showing is really awkward cause there's a scar.


YES. I totally forgot about these. These are the worst. :/


----------



## Lassy (Sep 27, 2014)

If it's around my mouth (nose, right of my mouth, etc.) I hate it. It's just so visible, and it is harder to hide. 
Luckily, acne on my nose doesn't stay long, but now I have so acne on the right and left side of my mouth, it's no even red, it's those pimples that are skin colored, but that pop out ;-; 

I had at some point a bit of acne on my chest, and it was easier to get them to disappear, and nobody knew I had acne there. I also had on my back, and eeep, such a pain to get them off! It's hard to exfoliate/clean/use a toner there...

- - - Post Merge - - -

And my hormones are being wowza these days ;-;


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

Well better then having red spots on your face right?I have one close to my nose underneath my eye that's as  red as Santa Claus's cheeks,I just tell everyone its a bug bite


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 27, 2014)

face, obviously! everyone can see it!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 27, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I get nose pimples/zits so easily so nose. Most of my most painful ones appeared on my nose. But just because I would hate to have nose pimples doesn't mean I'm fine with any pimples.



I would like to add.


When I get a pimple on the very tip of my nose, my friends tease me and call me Rudolph. Last year around Christmas I got a zit on my nose and it was so appropriate....


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 27, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I would like to add.
> 
> 
> When I get a pimple on the very tip of my nose, my friends tease me and call me Rudolph. Last year around Christmas I got a zit on my nose and it was so appropriate....


My parents do that to me. I got one in July, which is also quite appropriate because of the saying "Christmas in July"


----------



## Eldin (Sep 27, 2014)

epona said:


> right at the little pocket between the base of your nose and your cheek, it hurts like hell



this! I always get pimples there. ;l

or very rarely inside my nose, those are pretty awful cause there's not much you can do.


----------



## n64king (Sep 27, 2014)

I'll go with classic Face answer. Everything else you can hide or deal with. Lol @ all poll descriptions though


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Sep 27, 2014)

I'd say on my tongue. Every time that happens, I always want to chew it, end up doing so, and suffering more because of it. A close second would be in your ear if you use headphones often.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 27, 2014)

Back or neck. Pimples are just a pain in general.


----------



## oranje (Sep 27, 2014)

Pimples in the nose or on the neck are the most painful for me.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 27, 2014)

right on the tip of the penis

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait I just looked this up and I think I may have an STI


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

I forgot to add something..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh nevermind,just some pimples are at the worst spots


----------



## starlark (Sep 27, 2014)

Trundle said:


> right on the tip of the penis


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

starlark said:


>



Don't forget the v too...Things happen


----------



## n64king (Sep 27, 2014)

starlark said:


>





Radda said:


> Don't forget the v too...Things happen



i just burst into flames


----------



## azukitan (Sep 27, 2014)

Nose and armpit are pretty bad. Speaking from experience, haha XD


----------



## Improv (Sep 27, 2014)

epona said:


> right at the little pocket between the base of your nose and your cheek, it hurts like hell



yES omg or right above your upper lip is so sensitive i cannot deal


----------



## Nameless fox (Sep 27, 2014)

"♫ Rudolph, the red-nosed reindeer ♪..."


----------



## Jake (Sep 27, 2014)

from what ive had the ones on the back of the neck are the worst just b/cos they hurt the most tbh


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 27, 2014)

I've only ever had acne on my face and a little on my shoulders. The tip of your nose (or your nose in general) is probably the worst.

Never-ending Rudolph jokes...


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 27, 2014)

Inside the nose are the worst, especially when you're sick. And have to blow your nose a lot. So much pain. ><


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 27, 2014)

I have none atm but when I do I have them on the side of my head next to my hairline and it hurts D;


----------



## Tessie (Sep 28, 2014)

omg in 3rd grade i got a huge pimple on my eyelid that was the worst day of my life


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2014)

Face and back looks gross


----------



## Sawdust (Sep 28, 2014)

The most painful ones are those in your ear or your eyebrow. God do I hate them. Also those on your back


----------



## Pirate (Sep 28, 2014)

I just hate having them anywhere, so I can't pinpoint exact places. Pimples just suck in general.


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 28, 2014)

Elin said:


> I just hate having them anywhere, so I can't pinpoint exact places. Pimples just suck in general.



Yep that pretty much sums up how I think of them too...

If I had to pick a spot it would probably be inside my nose cause those ones are just awful to try and get rid of. I mean even though other people can't see those ones usually unless they are on the edge of the inside, they still hurt way more than any other kind of pimple xd


----------



## Astro0 (Sep 28, 2014)

Urgh I dont have bad acne id just get the occassional one but the worst place ever (not for pain but for people MENTIONING IT EVERY 5 SECONDS) is in between your eyebrows, like where a bindi would be. Used to annoy me so much when id have one there


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 28, 2014)

I feel it's worse to have it on your face because you can't really hide it that well. Sure there's make up, but it's still a bump covered in make up. 
When it's on your face, everyone you speak to can see it. That's what bothers me. 

And that's where I get basically all my acne /:


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 2, 2014)

Around the nose. Oh my goodness. The most painful!

Having a pimple right smack dab in the middle of your forehead sucks too. xD it's right in the middle of your face so everyone notices.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 3, 2014)

I have one on my chin right now, but my beard hides it. HA.


----------



## Palette (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe somewhere in the pocket of your nose? And definitely near the mouth.


----------



## Chibiusa (Oct 3, 2014)

The ones you get on your lipline are pretty terrible since you can't really do anything about them.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 3, 2014)

Ear man, in your ear....


----------



## bluebloop (Oct 3, 2014)

I get pimples once in a while but I hate it when it's on my cheek/forehead, especially by the lipline  -.-  

It's worse that I'm those people who touch it and bother it that it gets all irritated and red, and leaves a scar (I know you shouldn't bother pimples but ohh well)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2014)

Your *****, seriously I had one recently and you don't want it. Sadly we can't just fap good and squeeze it well either.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jun that actually made my day omg.

I get them around my mouth and absolutely nowhere else on my face. It's gross because it looks like I've caught something else.

Although I had a bruise on my neck (ahem) and a pimple in the same place and omg it actually killed. Neck pimples are no joke.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 3, 2014)

Worst place? Chin becsuse it catches people's eye, right between your nose and cheek (the crease bit), in the middle of your nose x) or definitely forehead pimples cause they hurt like a mfer.


omfg jun


But I do agree


----------



## SockMonster (Oct 3, 2014)

Ugh, I hate it when you get them on the inside of your nose, right at the bottom of your nostril. It hurts like hell, and they're a pain to get rid of :[


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 3, 2014)

SockMonster said:


> Ugh, I hate it when you get them on the inside of your nose, right at the bottom of your nostril. It hurts like hell, and they're a pain to get rid of :[



They're in the worst spot! 
Awkward place


----------



## Brackets (Oct 3, 2014)

Right on the edge of your lip KILLS, and in my experience they don't go away for agessss


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> Jun that actually made my day omg.
> 
> I get them around my mouth and absolutely nowhere else on my face. It's gross because it looks like I've caught something else.
> 
> Although I had a bruise on my neck (ahem) and a pimple in the same place and omg it actually killed. Neck pimples are no joke.


well yeah be grateful if you don't get them there it's awk


----------



## 12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Jun said:


> well yeah be grateful if you don't get them there it's awk



I'm totally with you on that, I always get them a few days after shaving and it's so gross and painful too. I can constantly feel its presence. Like no one's gonna wanna have it off with a girl who looks like she's got an infection down there. Crotch pimples are tacky and need to leave.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 4, 2014)

Ugh the face they always make my face red


----------



## Radda (Oct 4, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Ugh the face they always make my face red



Santa Claus....


----------



## Minene (Oct 4, 2014)

I get them mostly in the creases of my nose (the worssst) or my chin. Luckily I never get a lot at once D:


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

The most painful ones are pimples in ears, armpits, and noses. I hate the ones in ears the most.


----------



## Reindeer (Oct 11, 2014)

sugargalaxy said:


> The most painful ones are pimples in ears, armpits, and noses. I hate the ones in ears the most.


Especially if you get a huge one in your earlobe. Oww.

Back when I had bad acne I used to get huge cysts on the bridge of my nose, close to my eyes. Sometimes it got so bad that the swelling of the cyst closed my eye, and I had to walk around using just one eye all day.


----------



## Flop (Oct 11, 2014)

Inside the nose or on the corner of your lip. EUGH.


----------



## skylarfrances (Oct 11, 2014)

okay okay, i know a lot of people say that the side of the nostril is the worst for face pimples, but seriously, the ones that are half on your lip and half on the skin around it are awful because they take forever to heal and you can't put product on it without tasting chemicals and you can't pop them


----------



## Coach (Oct 11, 2014)

Under your eyebrow, or on your nose.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah I hate those, too. I also don't like the back because you can't reach well to do anything about it.


----------

